# Spring Break England



## 94268 (May 1, 2005)

Looking for an early Spring trip. Please offer suggestions meeting as many of these criteria as possible!!
1. Good site with hardstanding and hook-up.
2. With or near to all weather recreational facilities eg pool, spa, hotel, restaurant
3. Dog friendly
4. Local toursit sites/sights
5. Southern England
What have you?
Mike Gee 
:?:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about Unity Farm Brean www.hru.co.uk

has most of the things you want.

Jacquie


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hows about

>>>Here<<<

You get the whole of the New Forest for the dog and free use of the facilities a couple of miles down the road

>>>Here<<<


----------

